# Does cryptorchidism make a difference?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Do you think cryporchidism should make a difference in the decision of when/if to neuter? 

Please, no debates on the virtues or perils of neutering, no debates on breeding, etc. I'd just like to know if your male puppy turned out to be cryptorchid, would it weigh in your decision on when/if to neuter him and how would it affect that decision?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

What a timely post, I'm actually researching this today!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Josie/Zeus said:


> What a timely post, I'm actually researching this today!


Yeah, Kopper's got the yo-yo testicle going on. At 14 weeks it's been up more than it's been down so I'm starting to worry and think about my options.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

My understanding is it's extremely important to at least get the testicle out that's up in the body. More chance of cancer in that one with the higher constant temperature.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> My understanding is it's extremely important to at least get the testicle out that's up in the body. More chance of cancer in that one with the higher constant temperature.


Yeah, but is it ok to wait until 18 months or so, or does it need to come out sooner? I plan to neuter but not until 18-24 months. I'm wondering if that's ok or if it needs to be done earlier. I'd rather not put him through 2 surgeries.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Dogs with retained testicles as well may have higher chances of testicular cancer (Sertoli cell tumors) and complications such as testicular torsion.In some cases, dogs with retained testicles may also undergo behavior changes. For these reasons, it is highly recommended to get cryptorchid dogs neutered


Signs of Cryptorchidism in Dogs

Ok, I think I'd do it at 18 months. That way he's fully mature and won't need the hormones for normal bone growth. 

But that would be me.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I neutered my male Chihuahua and my cats, for health reasons. Studies have shown that this condition can lead to testicular cancer. It is recommend to have them fixed by the age of 3 years.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The specialist I took Ringer to said I didn't have to worry about cancer or anything if I had the internal testical removed within the first 24 months.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I had a horse that had cryporchidism, and although I had every intention of gielding him, my vet wanted to wait till he was two to see if it would drop. The vet explained that a retained testicle can cause health problems. It didn't drop so he had to have surgery to have them both removed. The retained testicle was much bigger than the one that dropped.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I've heard that you should remove the internal testicle within about 3 years--so I think 18-24 months is a good timeframe. And if you are really anti-neuter or wish to retain the testosterone for some reason, you could have the vet just remove the retained one. 

Of course, the dog should not be bred since this is an inheritable condition.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks for the opinions. Hopefully it will STAY DOWN and I won't have to worry about this, but it's good to know I can wait either way.


----------

